# Audio cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have not purchased new equipment in a while but I am remodeling a gameroom. At one end of the room will be a Flat screen mounted to the wall and the opposite end of the room I will have my stereo receiver. I already ran a 50 ft HDMI cable for the video but as for the Audio....Is it still a standard RCA Red/White cable or is there newer stuff. I have not purchased a TV or Receiver yet, I am trying to get all the wiring done before I drywall. I just want to make sure I have all the best cabling done. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

Just for clarification, do you want the tuner from the TV to send audio back to the receiver or do you want the receiver sound to go to the TV?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

I want to be able to do both if possible. Some days I might want just the TV speakers on when my wife is watching the Food Network, but when it's Steeler Sunday.....I want to blast it through my stereo speakers/subwoofer.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

Smoke the HDMI cable has a dedicated audio line in it. If you are asking about a better seperate line for audio from the receiver to the TV..., well look no further than above you on this page for a Monoprice ad. Check for their recommendation for 50ft. run. I am partial to Furutech myself but for a 50ft run that is going to be pricey. I like Furutech because they typically have less than 10ohm resistance per Kilometer and very low capacitance and inductance as well. However that said with a little experimentation you could find a nice match for under $25 to $60 per meter + connections for Furutech. If you don't find Monster Cable 1000 in a 50ft length look for similiar spec's at Monoprice.com or try Parts Express.

If you can buy a few to try out and return what doesn't work. Morrow Audio.com has a trial plan and an upgrade path that might work for you as well.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

I guess what the real problem is, is that I don't know what the hell I want. 

Scenario 1: Turn on the TV and watch a program *without* it coming through my stereo and speakers. (Just through the speakers that are on the TV.

Scenario 2: Company is over, football game is on...I want to watch the TV with the sound coming through my Stereo system and crank it!

So I'm thinking for scenario 1, just turn on the TV and watch it through it's own speakers. This just requires and HDMI cable from cable box to TV right?

Scenario 2: I need the HDMI to the cable box *PLUS* a cable connecting the cable box to the Receiver's Aux input jack correct?:huh:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

Or you can run HDMI from the cable box to any Receiver "In" input then then any Receiver "OUT" to the TV.

But where is the Cable Box in relation to the Receiver? Where is the cable box in relation to the TV?????


----------



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

I wish I could draw a picture!!!! TV is on the wall....at the other end of the room, I want to have cabinets to house Receiver, Cable box, DVD, etc....I appreciate all your help :bigsmile:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

Its easy now I see what you have this is the first time you located items for us. Using All HDMI Cables.

1.) 1 Cable from the Cable Box to the TV; 1 cable from the Cable Box to the receiver

OR


2.) 1 cable from the Cable Box to the receiver; 1 cable from the Receiver to the TV


If the cable box and receiver are at the end opposite the TV.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

If you don't mind always running through the receiver, then option 2 is your simplest route.

Most receivers I have played around with let you pass through the audio, so if you want to use the TV speakers, you can (but the receiver still has to be on).

My setup is similar, in that I have cable and blu-ray running over HDMI to the receiver, then one hdmi run to the TV. I always run through the receiver for sound, so it's no big deal. The only drawback is if I watch YouTube or use Skype on the TV, I have to use the TV speakers, but for the most part this works.

The only way I could have it fully set up was to have 2 HDMI runs to the TV, one for video source and the other for the audio return channel (ARC). But the molding and spaces I had to run the wire couldn't handle another cable, so I had to compromise.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

Smoke 
I have to add a a caution!!! 

Before you drywall..., consider 50ft is a long reach for HDMI cable. Do not go to WalMart or in any case read the packageing of any 50ft HDMI cable for testing specs. To my understanding 45ft is the longest certified tested HDMI cable manufactured today.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Audiao cable for new Flatscreen TV to Receiver*

Smoke 

Even a 45ft HDMI cable is stretching the HDMI signal very thin. Add to this the fact technology is not static..., a 600mhz plasma TV will challenge the best of cables to play 1080p today but what happens when bitrate demands increase for TV. 

Before you sheetrock, consider you are at the extreme limit of signal transfere, today. Although you can watch TV today, tomorow you may need to amplify your video signal. Or you could move your cable box somewhere between your TV and receiver if you are not at its limit already. Try as many cables as possible but only those with 24 gauge minimum cabling. You know even Audio is extremely challenging at these lengths. With Digital it is all or nothing. 

FYI: I understand even HDCP is challenged at these long lengths. Copyright protection could block signal transmission when a signal does not meet HDCP requirements. 

In any case I hope your Blu Ray disc player is near the TV 

In any case running your cable in a conduit will allow for updates at any time. I suggest anytime you run a conduit you also run a string in addition to necessary cables. The string provides opportunity to pull additional cables in the future. Each time you add a cable attach a new string to it - keep a free pull-string available at all times.

I hope your having some fun with this.

Regards


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I took a look at monoprice cables. Monoprice offers a 28guage HDMI cable they guarantee will transmit 1080p beyond 50ft their Redmere cable does this with the addition of a chip. The price is very reasonable and guaranteed. Another option is amplification when you have issues and they will happen.

For me I am at the extreme limit of my cable provider so the signal I receive is challenged to start with. Amplification is always an option but at some point you may want to have your cable tech support advise you. From here there are too many variables and there is no one answer ever in any case.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't say enough good things about Monoprice for HDMI. I make my own RCA and speaker cables, but for HDMI, I pretty much always use Monoprice (I also have some stray Parts Express HDMI cables from other installations -- good as well, but Monoprice is a bit cheaper).

At 50 ft, I would get the larger gauge wiring for HDMI and as much as possible, test your setup with that length before putting up the sheetrock. There are booster and EQ boxes for HDMI that can extend the length, but it is best to find out if you need these (or if there are any problems) before walls go up (as Gregr said).

Good luck.


----------



## klaudia.becker (Apr 12, 2013)

I would suggest Kablohile Balamnce+ Series of cable for Speakers and HDMI.. awesome.
German Quality.


----------

